# My Mini Mac Collection



## AmyMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm just building my Mac collection, so it's not that big yet. I actually bought my first Mac product in 2004, but didn't really get into it until 2006.

Anyway, on to the pics!






From Top Left to right:
1st Row: Whistle, Magic Dust, Springtime Skipper, Claire De Lune
2nd Row: White Frost, Dazzlelight, Pink Frost, Swish
3rd Row: Romping, Li'Lily, Fertile, Eye Popping
4th Row: Wondergrass, Honey Lust, Electra, Beauty Marked
* Not pictured: Woodwinked





Blush: Other Worldly, Fab





Lipstick: Out To Shock





Lipgelee: Lil'Sizzler





GlimmerShimmer (can't remember name lol)





Face Primer





Iridescent Powder: Silver Dusk

And on Monday I'll be getting more


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 8, 2007)

aww i like it!!
you have more than me thats for sure!
I wanna go buy c-shock i see you already have some =)


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 8, 2007)

that's way bigger than my collection was when i started!

don't you just adore Wondergrass? i love it so


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_that's way bigger than my collection was when i started!

don't you just adore Wondergrass? i love it so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wondergrass is love! I wear it all the time, and I like to wear it with eye popping.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeenageHead77* 

 
_aww i like it!!
you have more than me thats for sure!
I wanna go buy c-shock i see you already have some =)_

 
c-shock is awesome! there's even more stuff i want from there, but some of them are sold out


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 9, 2007)

Your collection is really nice! Those eyeshadows are nice!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Great collection.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 9, 2007)

nice stuff! great colors!


----------

